# Woodie Observations



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

OK, maybe not real 'pet' pigeons, but close enough...

As I was looking into the quiet late evening aviary on Saturday, I saw Sherwood - our always slightly bedraggled-looking, droopy-winged woodpigeon - wandering down to the bath, on the rim of which she often perches. Seconds later I saw Dagwood, our flightless male woodie, trotting after her. Then Dagwood began pecking at her back and neck, which I thought was odd, as they are very companionable. Sherwood turned and walked back to the entrance to the shelter, with Dagwood still prodding her, and I realized it was the behaviour of the male 'driving' his hen, something I've not seen in woodpigeons! 

Woodies are, by some accounts, notoriously difficult to keep in captivity if rescued as adults, since they are said not to settle. Maybe for flightless birds it is different. Anyhow, these two - although they may never actually nest in a non natural environment - have evidently settled well, and formed a woodie pair. Certainly Dagwood has occasionally been seen doing a stiff woodpigeon bow and uttering a throaty call to Sherwood, and even reached over to attempt a preen, but this sign of 'obedience' from Sherwood seems to seal the deal 

Our current flighted woodies were found when young - Littlewood as a baby - and seem quite laid back. Norwood (originally rescued by PidgePidge of this forum) was a little older, but watched and copied Littlewood in the aviary and we don't feel comfortable that either could really adjust to wild living. Wedgewood, the one-eyed woodie, is fine with us, but not quite as comfortable as the other two. Both Littlewood and Norwood (the two really human-friendly woodies) will land on us and happily ride around on a shoulder, Littlewood more than the other, and they seem to quite enjoy receiving a little affection, too - but it seems they are now feeling Spring in the air.

As I was stroking and preening Poppet the Dove (who follows me everywhere, cooing for attention), I heard a strange croaky coo, and saw Norwood inclining her head whilst lying down on a perch. I stroked her head and back of her neck, and she continued to make this unusual sound and bow her head, reacting very much like our little pet dove. Then Littlewood started up in competition, so she had to get a little preening too. They are such dear, gentle pigeons, these woodies! We just wish we could find nice male woodies for them - and have the space to provide them with the right, but safe, kind of environment (trees big enough for a woodie nest). One of them has been seen to hang around the flightless Dagwood, but maybe she wonders why this handsome male won't fly up to a perch to court her. 

This video snippet (be warned - 6 Meg, so possibly only suitable for broadband/ADSL) shows Norwood (the second woodie in the movie) doing her coo and bowing her head. The sound can be heard along with the background of feral rescues as a quiet crooning coo, something we haven't read of in any books.

www.pigeon-aid.org.uk/Norwood.wmv

The pic below show Dagwood (left) and Sherwood ... they may have had their backs towards each other when this was taken, but they can't fool us!

John


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*Babywood*

Finally, this pic is of Babywood, who always seemed to want his/her freedom, perched in the aviary a couple of weeks before release, just to show that a woodpigeon will find a tree to sit in whenever possible! This is actually a potted fig tree, but the thin branches are no problem for a woodie.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What beautiful birds they are, John!

Thank you the pictures and comments! Because you are so up close and personal with your woodies, I wouldn't be surprised if you would be able to contribute to more current information about these wonderful birds!

All the best...love, hugs and scritches to ALL     

Shi
& Mr. Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pictures and video, John! Amazing to see how the woodie readily accepted "preening" by a human with such obvious enjoyment and contentment. The picture of Babywood is simply beautiful.

Terry


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

I know when walter gets lots of strokes he makes like a "purring" sound, pity you're not closer he could really do with a female for company.Every morning i put peanuts out for the wild woodies and he courts them through the bars cooing and bowing and fanning his tail feathers.Its so tempting to just open the door and let him out but i know he wouldn't survive.My aviary has no plants or trees growing in or around it(just grass) can you tell me what that is growing outside your aviary because it makes it look more natural and cosier.Also is there anything i can actually grow inside the aviary like a climber to cover the mesh.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi John,

Such magnificant birds!

SO....when are you going to enter them in the contest?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

solly said:


> My aviary has no plants or trees growing in or around it(just grass) can you tell me what that is growing outside your aviary because it makes it look more natural and cosier.Also is there anything i can actually grow inside the aviary like a climber to cover the mesh.


Cynthia tells me it's a Privet hedge (I wouldn't have known  ). It does get a liitle overpowering at times, but easy to trim and I think it helps the woodies, especially, feel more at home. Also, the pigeons seem to delight in trying to pull bits off.

For inside, we just have a couple of decent sized potted fig trees (plus one in the doviary). The released woodie was very relaxed on one of the trees, and one of the others has been noted atop the other tree. I spose the trick with climbers is ensuring they are bird-safe. There is a list of plants and kinds of tree branch designated as harmful or not by a dove society at

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/plantlist.htm 

The BTO & RHS provide info on garden plants & shrubs which are good for helping birds, so one has to assume they are safe

http://www.bto.org/gbw/PDFs/Plants4birds.pdf

http://www.rhs.org.uk/learning/research/biodiversity/plantsforbirds.asp

but there's probably loads of others.

John


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are so beautiful and quite different from our regular pigies. 

Reti


----------

